# Что назначить на подбородочные регистры?



## Alexei (19 Май 2018)

Разумеется разные вкусы. И наверно зависит от репертуара. Однако хотелось бы знать предпочтения при 3, 4, 5, 7 подбородочных. Что выбирают?


----------



## Maestro V.D. (19 Май 2018)

Ну при трех: Баян (концертино+кларнет), Тутти, и Орган. А дальше... Фагот, Баян+Пиколка. Грубо говоря - логика такая: Контраст.


----------



## Alexei (22 Май 2018)

А если есть Тутти под клавиатурой стоит дублировать его подбородочным?


----------



## Maestro V.D. (22 Май 2018)

Если во время игры вам удобно его включать под клавиатурой, то на подбородник и нет смысла его устанавливать. Суть же подбородников - переключение во время самой игры, когда нет времени переключить на основной регистровой машинке.


----------

